# Home made treat recipes



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone have/know of any home made treat recipes for hamsters (and other rodents!)?


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't have quantities, sorry - I just shove stuff in until it looks 'right' 

Get a food processor. 

Put in a cupful of flour (can use plain, but I sometimes like to use wholemeal or granary bread flour) then a cupful of oats (porridge oats). Add a couple of table spoons of water and a couple of table spoons of honey (can leave the honey if you want and add more water, depending on how often you're going to give them). 

Mix it all up until you get a nice dough. Add more water/flour until you're at the right consistency.

That's just the basic mix, you can add whatever you have lying around; favourites here are mashed banana, grated apple, various nuts and seeds, tumeric, dried (or fresh) herbs etc etc. Super adaptable. 

So when you've done that - stick the mixture, in a thin-ish layer on a baking tray and bung in the oven (190) until it's turned a nice brown colour. Leave to cool and cut into small biscuits.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Ooo that sounds great! Thanks


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone have one for degus?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

siberiankiss that recipe looks great, I'm going to give it a go tomorrow!

Does anyone know if hamsters are allowed parsley or coriander? It's just that I get it for the bunnies and have some to use up tomorrow.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't see why that one wouldn't be suitable for goos


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

purple_x said:


> siberiankiss that recipe looks great, I'm going to give it a go tomorrow!
> 
> Does anyone know if hamsters are allowed parsley or coriander? It's just that I get it for the bunnies and have some to use up tomorrow.


I give Bobby fresh herbs. And the rats LOVE a whole mint plant. They make a big mess though


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

purple_x said:


> siberiankiss that recipe looks great, I'm going to give it a go tomorrow!
> 
> Does anyone know if hamsters are allowed parsley or coriander? It's just that I get it for the bunnies and have some to use up tomorrow.


Dont think they can have parsley but I think they can have corriander (dont take my word for it though )


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

"*Parsley*

Parsley is toxic, it is high in oxalic acid. Oxalic acid combines with metals such as calcium, iron, sodium, magnesium, and potassium in the body to form oxalate crystals which precipitate and irritate the gut and kidneys."

According to hammysworld.com


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, others are okay though?


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Parsley is listed on the hamster treats sticky on this site. Labelled a 'good tonic'


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

hhmmm I think to be on the safe side I will just stick with apple or banana in them then


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

If you're putting fruit in, put less (or no) honey in - it's very sugary.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm going to try carrot for sweetness - brilliant recipe, I'm going to try it tomorrow for my greedy bunch!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

siberiankiss said:


> I don't have quantities, sorry - I just shove stuff in until it looks 'right'
> 
> Get a food processor.
> 
> ...


For degus I guess honey shouldn't be used or very little used as it has sugar in it right?

So..
flour
Water
tiny bit of honey
Carrots

Would that be okay? What else should go in?


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Cherpi said:


> For degus I guess honey shouldn't be used or very little used as it has sugar in it right?
> 
> So..
> flour
> ...


Yes, just a little bit or none at all.

Forgot to add another favourite - add a tin of salmon. They LOVE it.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Everybody post pics of your biscuits! Would love to see what you all end up with.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

These were mine, made them a while ago. had shredded carrot and parsnip in them, and then weetabix in the middle, they went NUTS!


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

I made the boys (my rats) some plain couscous (from the health shop) with swede, carrot and curly kale mixed in, they absolutely loved. Fluff (my hamster)was looking at me with her big gorgeous eyes so I gave her a bit and she absolutely loved it!!!


----------

